# Armi Jager?



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My 20 year old "cousin-in-law" asked me about this brand last night. I guess he's thinking of getting one. Since I know nothing about it, I thought I'd post here. Anyone ever used one of these? Good, bad, indifferent? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

What's he buying? If I remember correctly they make Colt 1873 replicas, and I'm pretty sure they used to make .22lr versions of the M16 and AK47. Not much experience of any of them though, but a friend of mine used to have one of their Colt copies that he was quite happy with.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

He said he's looking at their AP80, which I think is one of the M16 knock-offs.


----------

